# looking for moss in singapore



## phuchvt (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi All,
I will have a trip to Singapore this month.
Could you tell me where I can buy moss in Singapore?

Many thanks,

Allibaba


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, what are you looking for?

If you drop by my shop, I would have some christmas moss to give u.

My office is here >>


----------



## phuchvt (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi lorba,

I was there in my last singapore trip. 
After spending must time to seeking. I found your address but nobody's there. The door was closed.
Could you give me your handphone. I will call you when I get to Singapore.
BTW, Do you have any other mosses like willow, taiwan, erect moss,...


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Nature Aquarium on Thompson Road ( Directly opposite Thompson Rd. Medical Center) usually has an excellent selection of mosses. Last time I was there he had all the ones on your list available, including a new one I hadn't heard of before "Euro Moss".


----------



## phuchvt (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------

